# my nana is in hospital



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*I wanted to ask you to keep my nana in your prayers, she is back in hospital since wednesday evening. 
she had a dementia-stroke.

I am so sad. it looks as if nana will not be able to come back home. gramps and her can't cope, even thought we help where we can.
it makes me sooooo sad to know that we will find another home. 

I looked up something yesterday, a wonderful old mansion, were 8 dementia elderly people live, and nana & granddad could both go there together, they have farming all around, sheeps and rabbits and everything and much green and a lovely garden. NANA NEEDS something with garden and nature. granddad would even have another elderly man there to play cards with. so this sounds perfect for me. still it is such a burden to know that I (we) have to make this descicion to move nana & granddad away from their home and house. it is their EVERYTHING. 

BUT I always have to remeber, it is for their BETTER, we will even be able to take furniture from home, so they will find themselves like home. the descision will have to be made in the next few days :bysmilie: I am really scared of that what will come.

I will go and see nana now and do all the paper-work stuff at the hospital. 
ohhh dear.

I just needed to share this with you.
thank you rayer: 

nana & her little boy at home last week:
[attachment=55078:heini_051_resize.jpg]
*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I am so sorry. Your Nana is so precious :wub: She looks like a wonderful ,kind ,loving woman. I love all the pictures you take of her! She is just so sweet. You are doing the right thing, there comes a time when we all need some help and better to have her supervised than not to. Your a wonderful Granddaughter and she loves you, I can see it in every picture. :wub: 
It will all be ok you'll see. Sending love and prayers for all of you :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I cannot tell you how sad this makes me feel. That being said, I think that you and your family are doing the very best for both of them. It sounds wonderful about the place they both can go and be together. Please know that prayers will be said for both your Nana and Gramps. You can take Heini and go and visit them and that will make her happy. God bless you and your family........


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Becky, this is a very hard time for you and your family - change is always scary and confusing....but the place you described sounds really nice for your grandparents. Dementia is so very sad - I'm sorry this is happening. Stay strong. We love you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this... and know I will be keeping your nana and grandpa in my prayers. It is a sad and upsetting time when 'change' has to 'be". However it seems the place you described is an exceptionally lovely place and that they can be together and have some of their own things surrounding them is a real plus.

I do think it will be a big help to your grandpa to have some of the responsibility of your nana's care taken off his shoulders and yet still be with her.... and as you mentioned he'll have a bit of 'social-life' with another man to play cards etc.

They are both very blessed to have such a caring granddaughter!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about your Nana. You are making a choice that's for the best so it will be allright in this new place. It's good that you can bring the furniture to make it just like home. It is so sad when things change like this but they will be able to cope better like you said. Thinking of you and hoping you are feeling a little better too. Sending prayers for you, that is a beautiful photo of Nana and Heini.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear what you and your family are going through. Your Nana is sooooo lucky to have you! The group home sounds wonderful... just perfect!! I hope it works out that she and your grandpa can go there. That way you will know she is getting taken care of but she still will be in lovely surroundings and with your grandpa, etc. Keep us posted!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

My heart hurts for you as you're going through this. Your love for your dear grandparents is so evident in your posts. It makes me love them too. I always enjoy your picture posts of them with Heini - he gives them so much joy!

I know you'll make the right decision for them.

:grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Becky: I am so sorry you are going through this. You have a lifetime of wonderful memories of your nana and grandpa when they were healthy and active - remember those always. Lots of hugs, love and puppy slurps to all of you.

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Nana. I'll keep them in my prayers and you as you have to make a difficult decision. I'm glad that your grandpa will be able to move with her and to be able to take familiar things. :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Becky, I am so sorry. I know the hurt first hand.

Copy that picture and frame it for her. I would bet she will cling to that memory of Heini.

Prayers for your Nana and hugs for you.

Marsha


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your Nana. My Nana has dementia too. Its a terrible disease. At least it sounds like you found a nice place for them. Good luck with everything that needs to be done.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Ah, Becky, I'm so sorry to hear about your nana. Decisions like you're having to make are so difficult. We will certainly pray for your nana and grandpa, you and your family. 

It does sound like a nice home that you've looked into. Just think of all the nanas & grandpas Heini will have at the new place. 

Dogs are such good therapy. Heini's sure to bring smiles to many many faces. Hugs to you, dear.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Please know that you and your family are in my thoughts right now. I'm so sorry her health took a bad turn...I know this is a difficult time for you, but at least it was not life-threatening and she is still here. I think the mansion sounds like a wonderful place, and it's important to keep them both together if at all possible. They are very lucky to have such a wonderful granddaughter to help care for them.  Big hugs to you!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh goodness. :smcry: My heart aches for you at this difficult time not much brings me to tears but I can't help but remember all the pics of you and Heini at Nana's house - you love her so, and had so much fun there ::sniff::. You have such a loving family and I hope that the transition is not too difficult. Will you and Heini still be able to visit regularly? He loves his Nana so much too. 

Big Hugs!!!! You and your family are in my prayers. 


Leslie


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Becky, 

I'm so sorry to hear Nana isn't doing well... I pray they both will be happy and Nana will make a full recovery... Keeping you in my prayers!


xoxo


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your nana, but sometimes we have to make decisions that in the long run ends up being a good thing. It will give them both the peace of mind that someone will be there when and if something comes up that they will need help with. She probably will be relieved of the cooking and that could have been dangerous. Your gramps and your nana will get the proper meals and attention as well as have company to talk and mingle with. If they keep their minds thinking and bodies moving it helps so much in their overall health. You are doing such a great thing for them. Even if you are sad about it now. Just wait until you have those visits and bring your little furbaby for everyone to see and your grandparents can brag about him to everyone.
Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry your nana is having such difficulties. THe new place sounds good and will keep them together
which is wonderful! Life is about journeys and this is a new one for all of you.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry you and family are having to go through this. It is very hard for everyone. Lots of thoughts and prayers are being sent for all of your family. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*thank you all for the support. a thank you to each and every one of you!
makes me cry reading all of your loving posts. thank you so much for the love spread via internet!

there are many sentences in this thread wich really give me strength and hope that it IS the reight descision.
I just came home from nana, I talked a lot with here today, showed her pictures and gave her a little heini-doll, which she held in her hand all the time (villemo once made it for me) 
[attachment=55079:heini_096_resize.jpg]

nana is better, but not, nothing like she was. it is so hard seeing a person, physically beeing there, but mentally just fading away. the same thing happend with gramps a few years ago, still both are the most loving human beeing I have ever met. 
nana has to stay in bed for the time and is full of energy, wants to get up and do things, just the nana I always knew. so I hope she will recover once again.

I started telling nana about the new situation, which was really hard for me, and she listend very carefully. I told her, that we will sit together and choose the things she would like to have in her new home, and which plants we will take, so they will grow and will have to be taken care of. 

I saw her fear in the eyes, a little tear came and I justed tried to stay strong and held her hand and said we will have a good time and heini will be there, and granddad. it is not far, I will always come and be there like always. no need to worry. 
I was a bit suspicious about telling her these things already, but the nurses told me to tell her that from the beginning on, as soon as she askes me about when she could come home. 

she asked me today, so I had to start telling her. I only said a few sentences and then we went on talking about the former times, nanas birthday coming up and what we are planning to do the day.

she seemed ok with the 'news' but I know she will question me about it again tomorrow and the point will also come, where she will tell me that she does not want that to happen. oh dear.
there is no-one really I can share this with, as I am the only person who has to tell her these things. I really am scared of the coming days. 

you all and your words help me a lot and give me strenght. It feels as if I am not the only one and many went through that before and it was good. 
as cosy said: QUOTE



Life is about journeys and this is a new one for all of you.

Click to expand...

* I think that is a good thinking.

thank you all for your prayers and thought that you shared with me.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: [/B]


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Becky,
My heart breaks for you. I pray Nana and Grandpa recover from everything as best they can. I pray you come to peace with any decisions that have to be made. I know how you feel. It's the circle of life, and, at times, very sad. xoxoxoxoxoxo

The Serenity Prayer

God grant me the serenity
to accept the things I cannot change;
courage to change the things I can;
and wisdom to know the difference.

Although known most widely in its abbreviated form above,
the entire prayer reads as follows:

Living one day at a time;
Enjoying one moment at a time;
Accepting hardships as the pathway to peace;
Taking, as He did, this sinful world
as it is, not as I would have it;
Trusting that He will make all things right
if I surrender to His Will;
That I may be reasonably happy in this life
and supremely happy with Him
Forever in the next.
Amen.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh Becky, I'm so sorry about your nana's health. I know the decision about where your nana and granddad is tough, but I know you will make the right decision! :grouphug: I'm praying for you and your grandparents. rayer:

That picture of Heini and your nana is beautiful!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about your nana. It is a tough situation to go through. The new home sounds like a wonderful place for your grandparents to be together and you will be able to visit regularly. I think you are making the right decision.

I will keep you and your grandparents in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Becky,

I am so sorry to hear about your nana.... she seems like such a lovely person. You have to
trust that you are doing the right thing.... and if you are doing it out of the love you have
for your nana and grampa... it must be the right thing.

My thoughts are with you.

Debbie


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Becky
Im so very sorry you and your nana are going through this..Your Nana seems like such a sweet lady.I always enjoy seeing the pictures of her with heini,always brings a smile to my face.
I pray things work out for your family. I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers..Give Nana a big hug from all of us. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Becky I am so sorry to read about your nana and her illness. In life we sometimes have to make the hard decisions that make things better for our loved ones. Sometimes these decisions are not what they would wish for themself but in the long run are best. I know you are very loving and adore your grandparents so much. I know you and your brother will visit and make things as plesant as possible. Please know that we are here for you when you need a shoulder. Sending lots of warm thoughts and prayers for your entire family. :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Dear Becky,

Sending you hugs :grouphug: and prayers rayer: for Nana! This is a difficult time for all and I personally know how hard it is to make all those decisions for someone you love so much! God will give you strength. 
Hugs and love to you!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Becky,

I am so sorry your family is going through this. It is so hard. My Grandmother passed away the other day. We always thought my Grandfather would go first. He has been in and out of the hospital a lot. My Grandmother did everything for Grampa. All cooking, cleaning, laundry, shopping, bills, etc. I don't know what is going to happen with Grampa. He has had a nurse coming to his house a few times a week for 6-9 mos. now to check on him . She says there is no way he can stay in the house by himself. We all want him to stay at home because he would be devastated to leave home. His body is dying not his mind. He has lived in his home for over 70 years. None of us know what to do. He has 3 daughters who all live far away and one son who lives close by. I just hate thinking about what is going to happen. A person's life shouldn't have to end like this. What a mess! I can't imagine being the only one to make these big decisions that you are making. Good Luck.
Robin


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest Becky ...

First of all, I want you to know that I think you are the most beautiful and perfect granddaughter to your grandparents. You have, and always will be there for them. Your love for them has proven to be unconditional ... even in sickness and in health. You are always so loving, caring, and thoughtful to the needs of your nana and granddad. Bless your heart, sweet Becky.

I can only imagine how sad you must feel right now. But, if it is any comfort to you, it sounds as though you have chosen a wonderful new home for your grandparents. Your nana will be able to enjoy the garden and nature. And, your granddad will be able to play cards with a new friend/friends. Most importantly, they will still be together. Your nana will not be making this move by herself, right?

It's also wonderful that you are going to help your nana chose the things she would like to have in their new home ... including some plants. Nana will be taking some of her older home to her newer home ... and, that is a good thing. 

I can only imagine how sad and scared you are ... as you have expressed. But, I will pray that you find comfort, peace, and continued strength ... and, for you to to know, that you have, and always have had, the best interests at heart ... for your nana and granddad. 

I'm sure your visits to your grandparents in their new home . .. will help bring them comfort and peace, too. And, lots of joy from their sweet, sweet granddaughter. 

I wish I could give you a big hug in person. And, your grandparents, too. I can see why they have such a loving granddaughter like you, Becky. Your nana and granddad have obviously been/ and still are, a big part of the very special and wonderful woman you are today, sweet Becky. 

Love and Hugs ...

Marie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no Becky not Nana :bysmilie: I am shocked, I want you to know I have been there, but your way to young to have to go through this. Making all the decisions is so stressful, I want you to know I will be praying for you. I do hope you are able to have them together it would make things so much better for the two of them. I just feel like crying, your nana has such a special place in my heart she reminds me of my mom. I know you love them so and your heart has to be broken. I wish I could give you a big hug. Prayers and lots of hugs to you. Please keep us updated.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Becky, I am very sorry to hear this. Please know that your Nana, you, and your family are in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

This must be so difficult for you, but you are doing only what is best for them. I know you love them so very much.

God bless you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Becky I'm so so sorry. This kind of decision is always hard to make but you just have to decide what's best even when its what's the hardest. I'll be saying a prayer for you and your nana. Let us know how she's doing. 
Hugs!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your Nana. I know you will make the very best decision for her and your granddad. You are a wonderful grand daughter. 

Hugs to you, Nana, Granddad & Heini :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I am heartbroken to hear about your sweet Nana. This must be such a difficult time for you. You and your family are in our prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I almost missed this!! I'm sorry about your nana--she looks like such a sweetheart :wub: 

Do you still have your mom with you? Is she able to help out with arrangements as well? Or someone else to help you?

Big hugs to you and nana :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

:grouphug: for Nana. My thoughts are with your whole family.

Mary Anna


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*hello my dear friends,

thank you again for the lovly and strenghtgiving replies. I am so happy to 'have' you.

I wanted to tell you about how nana is. well she was able to leave hospital to go to rehabilitaion. she came there yesterday. 
from day to day her language came back and she was so much better. I am as happy as can be!
granddad missed nana very much, as I can't get him to the hospital without a car though, yesterday was the first day both met again. I can tell you...THAT LOVE IS STRONG!

I was also able to look at the place where nana and granddad yould live. granddad came, so he can decide and also I wanted him to tell nana about it. how he feels about it and everything. granddad is 93 and has also dementia, still I think it is important to not just decide over their heads.


in the morning nana was brought to the rehabilitation and I said to her, I will come and visit in the afternoon, and come over with gramps to have some cake and chat and so on. well nana DID NOT WANT TO STAY IN REHAB! the doctor rang me every 30 minutes telling me he can hardly keep her there. she is not allowed to go home yet. I was in the train and I told the doctor to tell her, heini and me will be there soon and she should wait for us, otherwise we will not be able to find here. as we came off the train and walked into the right road looking for the building, there was a voice coming from up out of the building and a waving hand, NANA! she was full of happyness, "HEINI, my HEINI...here I am " ...she was shouting *bless her*


well then we went up in the elevator and when we came in...awwhhhh...it was so nice! nana was sitting there with her suitcase, her drip was still in the nurse was trying to feed her while she was standing. poor old nana, she wanted to escape 
we just came in time. HEINI finds NANA
I asked her to show me her rooom and everything and put up her pictures and her books and everything, she did calm down and I told her, that gramps, and me will go and look at a new home for her and him. she was sceptical but she trusts gramps , so it was fine. I told her, NOT TO leave, we will not find her otherwise when we come for tea.

she layed down for a rest and promised to stay 

then we went to the 'new home'

absolutely stunning!!! gramps loved it, he kept flirting with the nurses and the other people who live there were great too, one of the ladies is a former gardener and needs someone to help her, as she said, the nurses have no idea of gardening, oh I told her, my nana is VERY good in gardening and will surely want to help. gramps was happy chtting whith the others, trying out EVERY seat and SOFA  the house is great. the garden FANTASTIC and the nurses are very friendly too. gramps choose two rooms and wanted to stay straight away, only nana he needs to come he said 
we also went to feed the goats, the lady living there too showed me all around. she has dementia too. it is a sort of apartment-sharing community for elderly people suffering from dementia. 8 people alltogether. 
they can move in at the weekend!

after we had some cakes and coffee there so gramps could have a little rest and get to know the others, we went to see nana.
oh boy was granddad excited. he had on his good suit although it was really warm and then we got some flowers from the field and went in the rehabilitation home.

first nana said, come let's escape before anyone sees us..shhhs shhh she said. all quiet. 
but I said NANA, don't you want to show grandad your lovely room? heini knows the way. let's go infront, then she was all proud of her little room and the bed and everything. I read a story to them and they honestly laid in one bed, I thought grandad would fall of at the other side, but they squashed in and were all happy.
grandad told her about the apartment-sharing community and told her he likes it very much and wants to move there, if she would also come?!
I never thought she would react that way, but she likes the idea too. now we have to see how things will go. tomorrow I will look at another apartment-sharing community, not in the countryside though. I think the garden and the country side are very important ESPECIALLY for nana.

sorry for writing so much :shocked: 

I will stop now :blush: :biggrin: 

thank you hugs
:grouphug: :grouphug: 
*


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

oh BECKY! This post makes my heart SING!

Thank you for sharing this very important event in your life with us.
Bless you for being such a good granddaughter; I think you're wonderful.
We should all be so blessed to have someone like you when we reach the sunset years of our life.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Becky, it is so obvious how precious your nana and grampa are to you. You are so gentle and comforting to them. It is hard to deal with the elderly when tables are turned and you become the person in charge. It certainly sounds like you are handling it exceedingly well. They are lucky to have you.

Sounds like everything is coming along well. Any idea how long your nana will have to be in rehab? It's fantastic that Heini is allowed there. I know that means a lot to your nana to have Heini visit. 

Hugs to all


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

thank you for saying such nice things to me.

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jul 22 2009, 09:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808628


> It's fantastic that Heini is allowed there. I know that means a lot to your nana to have Heini visit.[/B]


HEINI is really important I think, I wouldn't even know how to handle without him. he is so comforting to nana especially. unbelievable, even though he cant speak...but I guess t is really just the feeling. they are stronger then words.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh Becky your story bring tears to my eyes. I am so sorry that your grandparents are so elderly and you are dealing with such hurtful events. I am happy that your grandfather loves his new residence and your grandmother will soon move into the new housing. It is so evident that Heini is such a joyful part of your Nana's heart. Hugs to you my sweet friend. :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Your Nana sounds absolutely lovely. :wub: :wub: 

Thanks for sharing your day with us. It's so sweet that you're so close with your Nana and granddad. :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Jul 22 2009, 03:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808630


> thank you for saying such nice things to me.
> 
> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jul 22 2009, 09:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808628





> It's fantastic that Heini is allowed there. I know that means a lot to your nana to have Heini visit.[/B]


HEINI is really important I think, I wouldn't even know how to handle without him. he is so comforting to nana especially. unbelievable, even though he cant speak...*but I guess t is really just the feeling. they are stronger then words.*
[/B][/QUOTE]

:bysmilie: EXACTLY!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so glad your grandparents have you and Heini. You are so wonderful to them. I hope you find the perfect new home for them!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so glad that your nana is doing better and was able to leave the hospital -- even if just to go to rehab. 

Still sending prayers for you, your nana and your granddad. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

See what happiness Heini brings out in everyone. :biggrin: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Becky,I'm sorry I haven't been around the last few days to see your post. I'm sorry you're having to go through this dificult time with your grandparents. I can see how much love you have for them & them for you. I commend you for being such an awesome,loving & responsible grand-daughter. I've gone through the hard times with my own parents,so I know how emotionally upsetting it is. I'm so glad things are going better & your Nana is starting to adjust a bit to her new situation. Hang in there Becky,you're doing an awesome job of making everything right for your beloved grandparents. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Becky I'm just sitting here crying :smcry: what a wonderful granddaughter you are, you are so blessed to witness the love between your grandparents. My mom and dad had that same love. I honestly believe your grandparents are going to adjust quickly to their new home. God has his precious arms around both of them and you also. I will continue my prayers for all of you. Oh how I wish I could meet you, I think you have a heart of gold and love that bubbles over. Hugs to you my precious friend


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, the new place sounds just so perfect and I bet they will enjoy the friendship and companionship there. And you can know that they will be getting meals and are being looked after. It sounds like everything is working out!!!

Your grandparents are so lucky to have you in their lives. You are one in a million ... truly!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Becky, your post is so heartwarming. It's crystal clear to all of us that you adore your nana and gramps, and have taken such an active role in this next phase in their lives. Please keep us posted, and show us pictures of Nana and Heini in the new garden!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I have tears in my eyes reading your post. You are all so blessed to have each other and I'm so glad things have taken a turn for the better. I will continue to hold all of you in my prayers. Hugs to all - especially Nana and Heini!


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

You have made such a lovely photo record of your family over the years. It is a wonderful way to honor those we love. 

All my love and comforting thoughts sent across the sea.

Mary Anna :heart:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

What a great welcome Heini gave your Nana. It's terrific.

Tina


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you so much, Becky, for sharing this wonderful story. It sounds as though your grandparents will enjoy living in their new home. 

Again, you are the perfect and most loving granddaughter to your nana and granddad. You are all so blessed to have one another. 

Lots of Hugs ...


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*oh my your replies make me cry. even if it across the big ocean and only written letters, I can feel your wishes and blesses as if you were all here. thank you so VERY VERY much!!!!

if I could I would invite you all over to have a littlegettogether, coffee and cakes. :ThankYou: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
*

*


I have bad news though. the mansion were nana and granddad were supposed to move at the weekend..they just called me.

THEY ARE CLOSING DOWN!!!! can you imagine???? the other old people have to leave there to?!....WHY OHHH WHY????????????

still, the good thing about is, nana and granddad did not move yet and so they dont have to get used to a place they will have to leave again. 
WHY do these things always happen *ARRGGGGG*

the only thing grandad just said was : " SH**"  :biggrin: ...excuse the manners *


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh no - I hope everyone finds a new place very quickly, especially your nana and granddad! :shocked:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I love your Grandad! I wish I could give him a great big hug right now!

I'm sorry this happened, not only for you and your grandparents, but all those other sweet folks living there. 

Something even better will come along...hang in there!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh Becky, I'm so sorry the apt. you wanted for your oma and opa isn't going to be an option. It sounded so perfect. As you said at least you know ahead of time and didn't have to up-root them another time... but i'm sure it is a great dissapointment. 
It must mean there is an even better situation for them! It sounds as if as long as they are together they'll be happy and knowing that you and Heini are watching out for them!
Will be keeping you all in my prayers that you will be lead to that someplace where they and you will be happy!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awww, that's so sad. Especially for the older folks that have lived there for awhile. It will be hard for them to adjust I'm sure. I hope you can find another nice place for your Nana and Grandpa. I will have to be going through this myself in a few years. My grandpa is 84 and my grandma is 80 with really bad dementia. Keep us updated...


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Would it be financially possible to hire what here is called a caregiver? A person or two to live-in 24/7 to care for both of them? They would do light housekeeping, shop, prepare meals, and laundry etc. This way your Grandparents could stay in familiar surroundings. People with dementia don't take well to changes. Do they have the space to offer a person their own room? There my be an agency there you could call for placement assistance. You would want them to have current CPR certification, TB test, and a background check, and any work related references.

If I were in Deutschland I'd apply for the position!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just what I was thinking Starsmom. Good suggestion. My sister is a homecare worker and does this work here including bringing people to drs. appts.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear that..I know what you mean..my dad had a stroke 3 months ago..Thank the Lord it didn't effect his mind..He was an active 80..he drove and cooked alot.. he still has to go to rehab..I will say a prayer for your nana..I am 54 years old and it hurts to see my dad not back to himself..


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this........I feel for the older people that have to move. Did they give a reason for closing?? So sad!!!!

Yes, it would be ideal to have someone come in and take care of them. It would be less expensive that what you were going to do........Good luck to you!!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry the plans didn't work out but it wasn't meant to be and you are lucky that they didn't make the move and then have to move again. That would have been harder for them to deal with. So I am sure things will work out the way they are meant to be. 
I do think the idea of someone living and caring for them in their own home might be a better situation for them. I will pray a good solution comes along for all of you. And hope your Grandparents the best, they seem so loving and like sharing their life together. I don't think they care where they live as long as they are together. :wub: 

Lucy


----------

